

Spirit Mars Rover - xkcd - amirmansour
http://xkcd.com/695/

======
allforJesse
We all know it's not sentient, but for some reason it still hurts to read.
Spike Jonze's IKEA commercial played on the exact same human tendency:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBqhIVyfsRg>

------
ezesolares
Damn xkcd! I feel bad about the poor robot now D:

~~~
amirmansour
Ya I dripped a little tear.

